# Personal Link Issue - Page Not Found



## Rich Parsons (Jul 27, 2006)

Staff,

In the Members List if you click on the WWW which is your home page URL within User CP - Eidt Profile, this works. 

If you go to a my personal profile such as clicking on my name for a post, the other websites listed there go to the Martial Talk Page Not found. 

Is there something I have to put in front of my link, such as the full http: to get it to exclude looking at MT first?

Thanks


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 27, 2006)

Rich, I'm able to jump to all links in your profile.  Which ones are you having trouble with?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 27, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Rich, I'm able to jump to all links in your profile.  Which ones are you having trouble with?



Well after typing it, I realised I did not have the http: so I tried it and it worked. 

I just had www.myspace.com/richparsons. I changed it http://www.myspace.com./richparsons and it worked. 

So I guess I should have tried first, before asking. 

On the postive side, if someone searches this forum they might find this thread and be able to fix their own in the future.


----------



## mantis (Jul 27, 2006)

they all work
there's something interesting though
one link says you're online on myspace but the other does not!
oh man, dont I love web development and it's "consistencies"


----------

